# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks > [Hack] Defiance Online OpCode/Array of Bytes

## xviet4xlife

All the important Integer is ecnrypted in XOR with shared codes. But you can still modify them to get positive result in gameplay. This is all i got so far. If the game doesn't bore me and i continue to poke around i'll update any findings.


All this is done in cheat engine.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*As of 7/30/2019 Current Address*


*Fire Rate Speed. Scan in 2 Bytes*

If you NOP xor [rcx],???????? then you will have Insane Fire Rate Speed. Curretly there is no way to specify how fast you shoot unless you scan.


```
 Defiance.exe+1ACD54

Array of Byte Scan - 81 31 ?? ?? ?? ?? C3 CC CC CC CC CC 88 91 ?? ?? ?? ??C3 CC CC CC CC CC CC CC CC CC 40 53 48 83 EC 60
```

Manual Scan for Fire Rate Speed. Modifying the integer does nothing. If you want to cause an advantage in game you must find what is writing it and NOP the Xor opcode. -



```
Reaper LZ VBI with Fire Rate = 2.20 Scan for 13405
M279 SAW with Fire Rate = 6.40 Scan for 36467 
Gray 45 VBI with Fire Rate = 3.00 Scan for 9432
```



*Reload Speed. Scan in 2 Bytes*
NOPPING Does NOTHING. You need to modify the Integer by doing a manual scan yourself.


```
Defiance.exe+1ACD22
Array of Byte Scan - Same as above. AOB Scan for Fire Rate Speed. Once you have the Address -32 in Hex. 
And that's your memory that handles Reload Speec and other stuff. Nopping this will mess up your game.
```

Perform Manual scan for actual results -



```
Gray 45 VBI with Reload = 3.24 Scan for 9079
Reaper LZ VBI with Reload = 3.60 Scan for 9054
M279 SAW with Reload = 3.20 Scan for 9076
```

Once you receive the address it'll be encrypted. If you want INSTANT reload then modify the value to 34463. This will cause an overflow which gives you insane reload speed. If you don't then modify the value between 9000 (Being the fastest legit speed) to 9500 (Slow).

----------

